# Weird goings on after acupuncture...



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there,

Sorry, really long post - don't know who else to discuss this with but am fed up thinking about nothing else!!

I have posted a few times on Secondary IF before but am absolutely terrible at keeping up with things. Apart from the fact that there are now about a zillion other people I know who are now pg with #2 (last Friday I was sitting down for lunch with 4 girls from my antenatal gp and me the only one not pg), I have started acupuncture before going ahead with any further treatment.

As you can see from my profile, I conceived naturally with ds although I have a long history of PCOS and irregular AF/random ovulation.  No idea how I actually did conceive now!  I took Clomid earlier this year with disasterous results.  The first dose of 100mg appeared to make me ovulate but I never got af so cons said that I couldn't have ovulated.  I took provera (although I do have af, albeit irregularly) to bring on AF as it was about cd56 or something by this point and I was eager to go onto the next cycle at 150mg.  That was even worse and I only got very small follicles at cd17.  The cons attitude was that Clomid isn't and wouldn't work for me and either hormone injections or ovarian are my next option before IVF.

Well, I just felt totally deflated and in the meantime my best mate announced she was pg with #2 after 5 sessions of acupuncture (she has PCOS but regular AF).  I got straight on the phone and have since had 4 weekly sessions.

The strange thing is that around cd42 (this still being the 150mg clomid cycle), I had what I think was af but with only brown blood or discharge/bit of clotting (sorry if tmi!).  No red whatsoever.  It lasted about 6 days and never enough to wear anything more than panty liner.  I have never had an AF like that ever.  I had pretty strong AF pains so I assume that this is what it must have been?  I think I then got obsessed and googled myself to death (finding lots of similar things suggesting implantation or m/c) and did 2 HPTs a couple of days after the brown stuff disappeared, which were of course, BFN.  I mentioned it to the acupuncturist and she said it is my body having a clearout but surely at cd42, this would have been red blood too?  Since then I have had swollen and tender boobs on and off, so I am wondering if the acupuncture is just sorting out my hormones and/or is the Clomid still in my system?

Does anyone else have any experience like this or has acupuncture made things feel more unbalanced before they get better?  If the brown episode was my af, I am currently on cd 18 but who knows when af will show up next?!  I have felt benefits from the acu like increased energy levels.

Maybe I should have just stuck with conventional tx but I feel like my body went to bits on the Clomid. 

Any advice is really appreciated. 

Sending you all     
Clairex


----------



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Noticed lots of people read my post but no-one had any similar experience!

Thought I would update anyway and am pleased to say I got a   on Sat 28 July!!!  Am waiting on a blood test from the hospital to confirm if it was implantation bleeding and I am 7 or so weeks pg or whether the acupuncture is wonderful and gave me my first ever 28 day cycle and I therefore would be 4-5 weeks pg.

I think it's always good to hear when either tx or complimentary treatment has worked for someone.  I def recommend acupuncture - if nothing else, it made me feel great.

I send you all lots of     and hope with all my heart that you get what you want soon.  It's really early days for me, so I hope that everything sticks.

Take care
Clairex


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!  Thanks for your advice on the acupuncture, it's definitely worth bearing in mind


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh gosh I was just reading your first message and composing in my mind my response and then I read your second! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! No need to feel so out of place at your antenatal group now is there! I hope you have a healthy pregnancy.
I too do acupuncture and really love it. It always makes me feel better. I think its had great results in regulating cycles.
I too have PCOS but regular cycles. Im just waiting for my BFP now

Good luck to you

Jen x


----------



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there,

Thanks for your messages.  The results from my blood test yesterday indicated a HCG level of 1613 and progesterone of 72?  No idea what this actually means. The midwife originally said it showed I was far enough gone for a scan but when I went for a scan today, I was literally only 4-5 weeks with a small gestational sac.  I have a repeat blood test tomorrow to make sure that levels are doubling.  The second midwife I saw today basically just said it was now down to nature....hmmm.

Still getting loads of pains though and really sore backache so I am worrying myself to death that it's all going to go wrong.  However, the results above do make it appear that the acupuncture helped me to have my first ever 28 day cycle AND ovulate.  I recommend it to all!

I am now off to google myself to the point of insanity looking up pains etc in early pregnancy!!!!!

I wish you both lots of luck.
Cx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sending you lots of sticky vibes and positive thoughts.
It could be implantation pains. Hope the blood test goes well tomorrow.

Thinking of you

Jen x


----------



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Jen,

Thanks for the luck!  Waiting to get results of blood taken today but I am feeling positive and have decided to just leave it to nature - there is nothing I can do anyway.  I think the pains are normal and lots of people seem to get them!!

I wanted to say good luck for your first IVF - are you having acupuncture to support it?  I have heard it can increase changes by 50%?

Clairex


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for your Claire. You sound calm which is very important!    

Yes Ive had about 8 sessions so far and at the moment its about once a month. But when IVF starts we will fit it in more regularly around EC and ET and then if Im successful I will continue into pregnancy.

Im a great believer in it. I remember the first time I went, he pressed on my stomach and I nearly jumped off the couch but by the end of the session there was no pain at all.
Its amazing how a little needle can have such an analgesic effect. In China they do open heart surgery using just acupuncture!!!
Its had great results in sorting out menstrual cycles and in my case I need to to beef up the endometrium by increasing blood flow to the area.

Keep me informed!

Jen x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds like you're 4-5 weeks pg, so things fit in with that.


I'm a great believer in acu - have used it to bring on AF, and it works for that... as well as induction when pg, recovery from mc, and more recently, IVF.


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

wow! liek another lady on this page, i was reading oyur first post and compsoing a reply... then read your second!
Hoep your levels have doubled
Sending sticky thoughts
love fluffyx


----------



## clairead (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there,

Drownedgirl/Jo-Mo - I found the acupuncture very relaxing and noticed things changing after the first session.  I have a lot of faith in it and intend to continue the treatment throughout the next 8 months (fingers crossed all okay).

Fluffy - thanks for your sticky thoughts!

Got my blood results from this morning and everything has doubled nicely from 1613 to 3700 for HCG and progesterone up too.  I am going to try and be as calm as poss over the next few weeks.  I am sure that is what has helped me conceive this time.  I have felt very calm with the acu.

I am sending     to you all and lots & lots of luck.
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

There you go YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! 
Thats really fantastic, wishing you are happy and healthy 8 more months of being withchild!!! 

Take care
Jen xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

CONGRATUALTIONS!!! YAY! What a fantastic outcome
Wishing oyu a very happy and healthy preganancy.... and parenthood!
Love fluffyxx


----------

